# Cyp.pubescens



## tenman (May 28, 2014)

Four large flowers on five growths this year.


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2014)

Very nice. Where can I get some Cyps this late in the year?


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 30, 2014)

Wait to buy them in the fall.
Gardens at Post Hill
Hillside Nursery
Keeping It Green


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2014)

My thanks for that will fit on the head of a pin Linus!


----------



## naoki (May 30, 2014)

Eric, Ray of Great Lakes Orchids will send you the potted Cyps in the summer time. http://www.greatlakesorchids.com Here is a link about shipping potted cyps. I got a couple of Cyps and Dactylorhiza a couple weeks ago. There isn't wide selection, but he has excellent price, and the plants were much bigger than I expected. Indeed, one of C. pubescent I received is going to bloom in a couple days. It's only $16.75, so I was expecting 2-3 more years to bloom.


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2014)

Thanks!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 5, 2014)

I ordered from Ray of GLO last week, and received the order today. I ordered back in 2012, and was pleased with the size of the Dactyls; but in 2014 I was pleasantly surprised by the size- these are on steroids! Alas, I didn't get a soon to bloom pubescens, but I got multiple cyp californicums in my pots. 

Since shipping is a flat $13, I would suggest putting in a group order.


----------



## naoki (Jun 5, 2014)

Linus, do you treat C. californium similar to other North american species? The one I got from Ray this year is a bit weird looking with tightly clustered 13 shoots, but each of them are expanding rather slowly (I wonder if I'm not providing a correct condition). I looked around for info. Their habitat seems to be highly specialized (serpentine seeps), and people says that they are a bit more difficult. I'm guessing that they are in serpentine due to the reduced competition; i.e., they are heavy metal tolerant, but they probably don't need special minerals as with many serpentine plants. But I wonder if they need more water than other cyps since they are riperian/seepage dewellers.


----------

